# My first flask!



## Paphanatic (Nov 8, 2012)

Got my two flasks from Sam today and am super excited because they look awesome! I got the acmodontom and volonteanum. The acmodontum is intact but the volonteanum is a little jumbled. I was hoping to not have to deflask right away so I asked for no foam peanuts inserted inside.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 8, 2012)

Great! Hopefully you will post a few photos of your babies!

Paphman910


----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2012)

Good luck! Try not to bruise them too much further when you deflask. If you see any brown spots on the leaves snip them out and apply a tiny dusting of cinnamon on the cut. 

After you compot them up, keep them humid but with a little airflow and don't water them too frequently after the first watering.

Please share some photos!


----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like some of the agar broke off. Not a lot though. And a couple of leaves are browning. Do I need to go ahead and deflask or am I good to leave them be for a little bit longer? Advice please!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 8, 2012)

From what I see, they all look large enough to deflask. I got my first flask yesterday and deflasked it this morning. Good luck.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice photos! Should be deflasked! Just spray off as much of the thick rubber agar off and plant the whole cluster into a 5 inch pot. Don't pry them out individual as the roots are quite tangled!

Paphman910


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 9, 2012)

I would deflask now. They are ready.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 9, 2012)

Paphanatic, What was the reason behind asking that the flasks be shiped without adding a cotton typE material on top of the seedlings? I brought home flasks from the International Slipper Symposium in my suitcase. I opened the flasks and put some cotton on top as I knew the suitcase would be in all kinds of positions and even upside down for the whole ride. I ended up with all plants in tact with no broken agar. Just something to think about.


----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Bob, I was hoping to not have to deflask for a week or two and adding the cotton or foam peanuts would mean I'd have to deflask immediately. I also read somewhere that you should allow the flasklings some time to acclimate to the light and temperature before deflasking. 

The acmodontum flask shipped fine and will probably stay in there for another week or so. I will post pictures of that one when I get home tonight.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Paphnatic, I dont acclimate my flask when I get them. I deflask them right away. Both Taiwan and Orchid Inn flask. Most of the time the Taiwan flask gets jumbled pretty bad if I didn't pick them up and instead gets shipped to me.

Very important part is don't force to separate them seedlings especially on Sam's agar. Its really really hard compared to the Taiwan flask in which it washes away pretty easily. As Paphman said, wash as much as possible then compot them.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 9, 2012)

I deflasked my orchids from Hengduan as soon as I got them. No problem so far. You can get them use to light in a compot. They will do okay in shady light. Most seedlings are grown under lights at some point. Put them all together in a compot. Use a seedling mix (small/fine bark, perlite, charcoal). I will keep a zip-lock bag over it for most of the day and night, venting it now and then, to keep the humidity up. Good luck!


----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Will definitely deflask tonight. I plan on putting them in an aquarium with a heating mat, light, and fan. I think I'll try the agar on method and put them in LECA.


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2012)

not sure i'd go with LECA, as you'd have to keep watering pretty much every day. that can be bad for new flasklings. i'd stick with fine bark/spaghnum, that way you only have to water every 4 days or so which will allow the leaves to dry out and harden off

pics look great, nice plants!


----------



## Ray (Nov 9, 2012)

If you deflask into S/H culture, both moisture and air are readily available to the seedlings. I typically lay some plastic wrap over the top while I harden them off. 


Posted using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Ray, since I'm placing them into an aquarium, I won't need the plastic wrap over the top, right?

I plan on taking the agar w/flasklings out, rinsing with warm water, and then placing the entire block into a container partially filled with LECA. I'll then fill the container with LECA around the block of agar and level off at the top of the agar.


----------



## Ray (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like a plan!


Posted using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 9, 2012)

Paphanatic said:


> I plan on taking the agar w/flasklings out, rinsing with warm water,



not too warm, just tepid.


----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Got it. Thanks!!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 9, 2012)

Make sure the leca stays moist enough that the agar doesn't dry out and harden.


----------



## Ray (Nov 10, 2012)

MY first flask was Jim Beam. 



Posted using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 10, 2012)

So I deflasked the babies last night and I probably should've deflasked the day I got them because there was more browning of the leaves. Looked at them this morning and they look pretty stressed. Pretty bummed out.


----------



## Paphanatic (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8172885741


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 10, 2012)

Paphanatic said:


> So I deflasked the babies last night and I probably should've deflasked the day I got them because there was more browning of the leaves. Looked at them this morning and they look pretty stressed. Pretty bummed out.



Flask leaves are really easily bruised due to a change in environment from flask to the outside world. They will put out new leaves that will not be bruised.

Paphman910


----------

